# Any Suggestions on Making a Cane?



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 15, 2011)

I just ordered a 2' X 2" X 36" piece of Cocobolo to make a cane with. Any suggestions, tips or tricks for turning a 33" piece of wood and keeping it straight with a uniformed taper?  I know a two piece would be easier, especially for my first cane, but in this particular case it needs to be a single piece.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 15, 2011)

use a router table.  Round it out first then get a tapering jig to complete it.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is how I turned the one single piece cane I ever made.

Started between centers and turned it round with light cuts as it is a very long unsupported piece.

I then planned out the final diameter at several evenly spaced points no more than 6 inches apart.

Using a parting tool, with my hand curled around the piece as a follower rest, I turned a series of grooves, each just slightly larger (1/16") than planned at each point.

Continuing this follower rest method, I used a spindle roughing gouge to "connect the dots". I was using a 12" tool rest.

Using a piece of plywood and a full length piece of sandpaper, I lightly sanded the full taper. This gives an effect somewhat like a large plane on flat work and any high spots were easily identified.

At this point it was a judgement call on whether to turn down a high spot, or sand it down.  Significant high spots were fine tuned with light cuts, minor high spots were sanded down using the 12" sandpaper on plywood method.

Once it was acceptably uniform in its taper, proceded through grits with hand held sandpaper.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2011)

don't know yet, but I just had a friend in the UK pack me up some 48 inch long Hazel sticks to make some from.


----------



## chugbug (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Bob, 

I've made a few canes myself (I have a bad back). I got tired having to say no to when people ask me if I made the cane I was using. See below for a pic of one.

Best way if you are turning them round or to size on your lathe is to use a steady rest to support the center. Several companies make metal ones - with Grizzly being about the cheapest I think (that's where I bought my metal one). 

Another option is to make a wooded one. I don't think it has a partictular name, but I'm sure if you do a search for "wooden steady rest" you should be able to find the instructions. If you can't, PM me and I'll be glad to send them to you. Also attached is pic of the one I made. Other than the plywood, wingnuts and bolts, the only special parts needed for it are the rubber skate wheels. I found those at a local (big box) sports store.

Also if you are interested in getting other information or help with your cane project, there is a "stickmaking" forum that was a great help to me when I wanted to give it a go, as well as a guy that sells the "sticks" and metal accessories (accent rings & special tips):

The forum: http://www.thestickman.co.uk/fourm.
The parts & other how to's: http://www.hestickman.co.uk.

GOOD LUCK...John

John E. Brady
JEB's PENs
http://www.jebspens.com


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 15, 2011)

chugbug said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I've made a few canes myself (I have a bad back). I got tired having to say no to when people ask me if I made the cane I was using. See below for a pic of one.
> 
> ...



John,

The links are bad.  Is it spelled correctly?


----------



## Haynie (Jul 15, 2011)

Forum does not work

http://www.thestickman.co.uk/

this one works


----------



## kludge77 (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 on the steady rest! You will get some whip in the center otherwise which would could ruin the project.


http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.php?catid=36


----------



## aplpickr (Jul 15, 2011)

If you are a large person and really need your cane, most handles available will scare you. Most are toys! My wife and I attended a demo by Bruce Lacy in Charlotte, NC on making strong functional handles. Here is a link to the newsletter article that we wrote about the demo, including a drawing.

http://www.carolinamountainwoodturners.org/members/newsletters/2010/June/CharlotteWT.pdf


----------



## monark88 (Jul 15, 2011)

This works

thestickman.co.uk/fourm.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 15, 2011)

Yahoo groups has a cane making forum. They are a good group of peole and there are many resouces there.
Try this link http://groups.yahoo.com/group/StickCarvingWorldWide/


----------



## Thumbs (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a "by the way." 

A few years back, I asked around about sizing a cane....."What length do you cut it to?"  Nobody seemed to know a specific method to determine the proper length.  I even asked the bone doctor's at my local hospital.  They said, "You just have to find what's comfortable for you.  There is no specific method of sizing them."  I didn't think that was altogether true or likely, maybe it's a professional secret!  

Anyway, one day my wife found a selection of wooden canes at a country market near here.  They had little cards attached to them saying how to size them.  ( Best of all they were so cheap around $5 that you couldn't buy wood to make you own anywhere near as cheap [ well, if you wanted a nice exotic!])  She brought one home and I followed the directions, perfect!  I never have gotten around to turning my own.  LOL!

Those instructions said to invert the cane; then with the handle/head resting on the floor, mark the point where the shaft is even with the "break point" of your wrist.  The total length of the shaft and/or foot of the cane should end there!  The problem is that you have to have someone else mark it for you as you must stand up straight for the measurement.  At least, I had to have help to get an accurate measurement!  I suspect a half inch or so wouldn't make much difference, but if you have a helper?

Another minor note, I found several pairs of inline skates with those rubber wheels at a yard sale for another $5,  plenty of good usable wheels much cheaper than new store items.  I couldn't tell they were used.  My buddies and I had enough to make several steady rests.  Cheap!


----------



## AlanZ (Jul 16, 2011)

the corrected url should be
http://thestickman.co.uk/forum


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 18, 2011)

If your interested there is a Great book out there on just making walking sticks inc. canes
here is the "ISBN" number 978-1-56523-320-1 its by Charles Self pub. by Fox Chapel
Its very well put together.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have an excaliber 10" midi lathe with bed extension.  I have turned six canes with no problems.  I don't have a steady rest because I can't find one to fit a 10" lathe (DH is going to make me one).  I use my left hand cupped behind the cane to steady it and keep it from chattering, steadying the gouge with my left thumb.  It works for me.

This one is ash stained with chestnut stain.  I just use a regular rubber crutch tip on the end for safety, to give a good grip on slippery floors.


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 18, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> I have an excaliber 10" midi lathe with bed extension.  I have turned six canes with no problems.  I don't have a steady rest because I can't find one to fit a 10" lathe (DH is going to make me one).  I use my left hand cupped behind the cane to steady it and keep it from chattering, steadying the gouge with my left thumb.  It works for me.
> 
> This one is ash stained with chestnut stain.  I just use a regular rubber crutch tip on the end for safety, to give a good grip on slippery floors.



That's Gorgeous!


----------



## jskeen (Jul 18, 2011)

I've made a bunch of those for the Eagle Cane Project ( http://www.eowca.com/cane.html ) and my local VA hospital.  I agree a steady rest is the way to go if you want to be absolutely sure the first one you make is perfect, like if you are working on a rare, expensive specially ordered piece of exotic hardwood.  The second best way is to practice on something less expensive   To minimize whip if you work without one, I recommend that you round the piece all the way, then turn to size from the handle end, and work down to the thinner end last.  If you thin the center of the blank before you start removing stock from the ends, the whip will be much worse.  Just plan your sizes carefully when you start.

Inline skate's can be picked up at goodwill or salvation army quite cheap.  The time to actually make a steady rest is a lot harder to come by, (at least around my house)


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 18, 2011)

What brand steady rest do you recommend for a Jet 1014?  Everyone has been a great help.  Thank you.


----------



## fritz64 (Jul 18, 2011)

i go 100 miles north of grand rapids and cut sasafras trees from powerline right of ways,peel them ,let them dry make a handle and people will love your cane .


----------



## KenV (Jul 18, 2011)

Oldmanwheeler said:


> What brand steady rest do you recommend for a Jet 1014?  Everyone has been a great help.  Thank you.




Commercial -- I like the OneWay.   You will need to purchase a "T" shaped steel block to fit between the ways such as those sold for replacements for the washer under the tail stock.  

Home brew --- this is achievable as are several other variations.  You will also need the "T"nut or make one of wood as shown.  

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/extras/projects/pages/3_Wheeled_Steady_Rest.html


----------

